# UberGrim



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Well even though I tossed out several scenes that we just could not get to, It still all turned out Ok for 1031. 
We scared over 300 kids plus their parents and raised some food items and cash for the local food bank.
Here's a couple shots of our 15 1/2 foot tall reaper - UberGrim.
This year he was the entrance to our haunt. 
The distance shot was to try and convey how ridiculously big he was!
More 2009 pics in my album, drop by for a look.


----------



## tzankoff (Nov 16, 2008)

Now THAT is AWESOME!!! The grim reaper is ridiculously big...and no, I don't have a problem with that. Going to check out the photos now...


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

awesome

those columns in particular look so real its scary...


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

WOWWWWWWW!!!!!!! That Reaper is awesome! I want something huge like that to have people really draw attention to my display. Great Job! If you can get shots of how that is put together that would be great.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

What a great display! Fantastic job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, SS, that is one impressive reaper! And you definitely made the most of your space.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh my GAWD............... that thing is INSANE!!!!! Most pro haunts don't have entrances that elaborate and over the top. In a home haunt it's just unreal... you are my new hero.

p.s. Rest of the haunt is very cool too


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is SWEET!


----------



## mixman (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing! I love your columns. Everything looks great.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Love, love, LOVE it. Has my mind reeling thinking of possibilities!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Wow, that looks great (and like a whole hell of a lot of work...yikes). What material did you use?


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

My jaw just dropped and I was speechless. I LOVED IT!! I wish I had one.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

CreepyCanmore said:


> Wow, that looks great (and like a whole hell of a lot of work...yikes). What material did you use?


Yes A WHOLE lot of work - like I've said in the past, "I'm a retard"! :googly:

Materials: 2X4s, OSB sheets, Plywood sheets, and the black tarps are lumber tarps from Rona which they throw into the garbage bins - I ask, they let me dig them out!

here are some pics of the material all stripped and piled waiting to get hauled away!


























We hauled away 6 truckloads of material today! (No I'm not Pulling your leg!)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the Kind words All! 
(I'm sitting here with an ice pack on my back!!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Woah...that is incredible.

I love the toe-pincher door.


----------

